
Effective Python › the Book: Second Edition - josephscott
https://effectivepython.com/
======
josephscott
Notes on the new edition from the author -
[https://www.onebigfluke.com/2019/10/i-wrote-a-new-edition-
of...](https://www.onebigfluke.com/2019/10/i-wrote-a-new-edition-of-my-
book.html)

